

Windows Phone 7's Syncing Software to be PC-only - j053003
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/35739/windows-phone-7-zune-software

======
byoung2
_There will not be a Mac version of the software available_

I'll bet that the number of Mac users who get a Windows Phone will be very
small.

------
bosch
So they don't want to steal any of MAC's iPhone users? This makes no sense...

